# O/T whats the best place to get Kyosho Mini-Z racers?



## DaCustomizer (May 9, 2006)

whats the best place to get kyosho mini-Z racers, both overland and the normal one.????????????????


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey da customer, you can get them from me. I can get you in a 1/24 scale car for cheap. around $80. the over land for 150.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought mine from Kyoshos web site.


----------

